# How do you teach a GSD not to chomp while teething



## Mrxoctopus (May 5, 2009)

How do you teach a GSD to not chomp while they are teething? Usually other dogs nibble instead of chomping. My Spikey also likes biting on my clothes and calves when im playing... he never lets go!




Hes 12 weeks old btw


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Give him something else to chew. I have a 10 week old and he has something in his mouth all the time. I have soft plush toys, puppy nylabones, braided rope and the cuz, kong rubber toys. Whe he does start to teethe, a frozen wet washcloth will be soothing to his gums.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

get some soft toys or tie a towel tied in a knot...redirect him to the toy....it looks like you have a working line pup and this behavior is common to drivy pups....can you work with your breeder for advice in training the pup??? She/he should be your first line of information - people here are always glad to help - but a good breeder can be a godsend when raising your first GSD pup!

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Redirect, redirect, REDIRECT!!

And wear old clothes.







I have a pair of jeans that have the bottoms part of the right leg shredded thanks to Mauser.

And now my 3 month old Maltese foster puppy is doing the same thing!


----------

